# My Health Vet..



## V-Bottom

If my fellow vets haven't ever visited My Health Vet via. www.myhealth.va.gov, you should register. The site has very useful info and "Secure Messaging". This section enables you to message your Doctor, nurse, or a particular dept. within the VA. You can visit your own personal info, backtrack doctors comments, meds lists, lab results etc. You can also order your meds on line. I personally find this site to be VERY useful.
Thanks for your service. Ed / Semper Fi 66'- :flag:


----------



## glenbo

Been using it since it came online, saves much time and headache.


----------



## ike491

I agree . This is a very useful sight and once use to it rather easy to use. Registration is easy . Signup Vets its easier than standing in line at the V A .


----------



## banpouchi

Been on since the beginning. Makes life so much easier. Really like the Secure Messaging. Can ask Doc many questions and get answers with out a visit.


----------



## floppodog

Also been using this for a long time. There are ne features being rolled out within My Healthe Vet.

Be careful what you sign up for as you will get lots of trash email. Just FYI.


----------



## notthatdeep

I signed up a couple of months ago and like most digital things, I've learned about 5% of its capabilities. I found lab reports and appointments but that's about it so far. Still doing everything by phone or face to face and back checking on myhealthevet until I get the hang of it. Should get useful eventually.


----------

